# The 3x3 Example Solve Game with only half turns



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 22, 2017)

I like doing 3x3 with only half turns sometimes, idk if anyone else does. If you do, feel free to post here! 
Scramble: 
D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L2
Solve:
R2
E2 F2 E2 F2
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2
x F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2
37 HTM
Next:
R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2017)

U2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 E R2 E'

I don't know how to solve the last 3 edges, and I don't want to pass more time on it.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

(Every 2 is skipped)
Middle layer: L B F
Corner permutation: D B D B R D R D
Edge permutation: R U R S U S U R U R F D L B L B L B D F
35 moves
Next: D B D L U D F L B R U R L B R D R U L D


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 7, 2018)

R2 L2 B2 R2 @ L2 // corners + edges
D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 //4E
@D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2
Final: R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 (16)

Bonus normal solution:
U2 R2 U' D F2 @ U' D'
@ F2 M' F2 M
Final: U2 R2 E' S L2 S' U' D' (8 STM)
U2 R2 U' D R' L D2 R L' U' D' (11 HTM)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

No scramble. I use 
R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 generated from cstimer.
middle layer: R2
corners: F2 D2 F2 U2
edges: R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 S2 R2 S2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2
Next:
R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 16, 2019)

tnk351 said:


> Next:
> R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2



R2 U2 R2 U2 // Columns
y x' U2 R2 U2 // Side Layers
x' U2 M2 U2 // Middle
10 STM

Next Scramble: R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R2


----------



## superphluous (Mar 17, 2019)

B2 D2 M2 // 2x2x3
F2 R2 F2 // corners
R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 // h perm
18 STM

Next: B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 17, 2019)

superphluous said:


> Next: B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 L2


@superphluous You could do this H-perm instead
U2 R2 [Setup] || y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 y [Swap] || U2 R2 U2 [Undo/Finish] || 10 moves instead of 12

y'
M2 E' F2 M2 E
5 STM
- Saw this solution really quickly

Only Half Turns:
U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 u2 // Columns
x' U2 R2 // Side Layers
U2 u2 // Middle
11 HTM

Next Scramble: F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 17, 2019)

Since the "method" I used in my example solves isn't reliable, here's some example solves but with the BTSM method by Cary Huang.
This is basically the best way to solve 3x3 half turns only. BTSM prevents terrible cases like pure H-perm and has a extremely high skip rate, 1/6 chance triplets are skipped and 1/12 chance M-slice is skipped. This has been used to get every YTUWR there is.
Another thing that makes it great is that despite the simplicity, the movecount is extremely low, below even 20.

If you don't know about this method, you can learn from these example solves and Cary's video.
Here's basically all the algs you need for BTSM-
U2 M2 U2 M2
U2 M2 U2 x U2 M2 U2
R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2
R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

Scramble: L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2

z' y
u2 R2 u2 // Block
F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 // Triplets
U2 // Sides
M2 // M-slice
11 STM

Scramble: R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2

x z'
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Block
x2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 // Triplets
y' U2 R2 U2 // Sides
// M-slice
15 HTM

Scramble: D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2

x2
U2 R2 U2 F2 // Block
U2 x U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 x' // Triplets
U2 // Sides
r2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 // M-slice
19 HTM

Scramble: F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B2

y2
r2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 // Block + Triplets
y' r2 U2 r2 U2 // Sides + M-slice
10 HTM

Scramble: L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2

y z
R2 U2 F2 // Block
U2 x U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 x' // Triplets
U2 R2 // Sides
x U2 M2 U2 // M-slice
14 HTM

Average movecount: ~15 moves (computer optimal is 9.8 btw)
Average time: faster than sonic

Next Scramble: F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## superphluous (Mar 17, 2019)

I hadn't seen that method before, just watched the video. 

L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 // block
F2 // sides w/ cancellation
U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 // M
12 HTM
Next: D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 17, 2019)

superphluous said:


> Next: D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2



y’ x’
R2 F2 // Block
R2 y R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 y’ // Triplets
R2 U2 R2 U2 // Sides
x R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 // M-slice

Next Scramble: B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2


----------



## superphluous (Mar 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2



F2 U2 L2 // block
F2 U2 F2 E2 // sides
B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 // M
15 HTM

Next: L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 26, 2019)

superphluous said:


> Next: L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2



z y2
F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 // Block + Triplets
U2 R2 U2 R2 // Sides
x2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 // M-slice
17 HTM

Next Scramble: L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2


----------



## superphluous (Mar 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2



R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 // block + triplets
r2 U2 R2 E2 // sides
L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 // M

next: B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 31, 2019)

superphluous said:


> next: B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2



B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 //corners and blockbuilding as much as possible
B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 //finish

cancel moves: B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2
view

Next: B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice blockbuilding!


ch_ts said:


> Next: B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2


z2

B2 D2 // 2x2x2
R2 U2 F2 // Columns
R2 F2 R2 U2 // Finish
9 HTM

Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2


----------



## Hazel (Apr 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Nice blockbuilding!
> 
> z2
> 
> ...


B2 R2 // 2x2x2
L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // Columbs
R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 // H perm
x' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 // Finish

Next: L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2


y
U2 D2 F2 D2 // Block
U2 x U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 // Triplets
x' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 // Sides
x R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 // M-slice

Next: F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2


----------



## ch_ts (May 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2


(I changed that F to F2)

U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 * R2 D2 R2 leaves 3 edges
super nice insertion: insert F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 at *

final solution: U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2

Next: L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 14, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2


(z x’)
D2 // Block
R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 // Triplets
y’ R2 U2 R2 // Sides
x’ U2 M2 U2 M2 // M-slice
BTSM Method, 15 STM
- Super basic solution, spent like 2 seconds on it lolz

Next: L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2



L2 F2
L2 B2 R2 U2 (U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2) B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2
U2 D2

18 HTM

(The moves in parenthesis is an insertion, and the last two moves are the rest of that insertion (2 2-cycle of midges in S). But they can be executed at the end as they are now so that the B2) B2 can cancel in the inside of the algorithm.)

Next: R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F'


----------



## ch_ts (May 14, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F'



F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 // alternative to U2B2U2B2U2, maybe more opportunities for insertions but i didn't check
F2 U2 (U2F2U2R2 U2F2U2R2) F2 D2 B2 D2 //insertion to cycle 3 edges
= U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 // cancels 4 moves
U2 R2(R2U2L2 B2 L2U2R2 F2) U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 // cycle another 3 edges
= L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 // also cancels 4 moves
view

Next: F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 14, 2019)

> Next: F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2


(y)
F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 // Block + Triplets
r2 U2 M2 // Sides + M-slice
8 STM

first try solution, ez 8 lol

Next: U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Bump, blame J Perm 



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2



/* Scramble */
U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2

/* Solve */
F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 M2 F2 M2 // 2x2x2

R2 F2 R2 // 2x2x3

U2 F2 U2 F2 // HKF2L?

U2 // Seriously??

L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net

lol I'm bad


NEXT: L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2

csTimer has half turns scrambles, go to 3x3 Subsets->Half turns only


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2



/* Scramble */
L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2

/* Solve */
E2 F2 // 2x2x2

U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 2x2x3

U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 // Setup to setup to (R2 U2)*3

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2



/* Scramble */
R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2

/* Solve */
S2 R2 F2 R2 // 2x2x2

z2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 // 2x2x3

U2 R2 // 4E

F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 // Setup to setup to (R2 U2)*3

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2


R2 U2 S2 U2 Fw2 // 2 squares
E2 Lw2 F2 R2 // solved

Next:
D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2



/* Scramble */
D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2

/* Solve */
R2 E2 //4e4e

S2 R2 S2 R2 // 4e

E2 F2 E2 F2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2



21 STM

/* Scramble */
U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

F2 R2 D2 // Corners

(L2 B2)3 (L2 D2)3 (B2 U2)3 // Edges

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 9, 2020)

F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U2

y2 // inspection

R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 2x2x3
U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 // solved

12 STM

Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2



U2 R2 B2 // Corners
M2 S2 // Yellow and white
(R2 D2)3 // Blue and green
(F2 U2)3 // Red and orange

Next: R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 21, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Next: R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2



/* Scramble */
R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2

/* Solve */
z2

F2 D2 L2 // 2x2x3

R2 U2 R2 // 3e

F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...



Really lol?

M2 F2 M2 F2 U2 M2 // solved

NEXT: F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Really lol?
> 
> M2 F2 M2 F2 U2 M2 // solved
> 
> NEXT: F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2



S2 U2 S2 U2 S2 R2 M2 F2 M2 f2 // solved

NEXT: F2 f2 M2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' S2 R2 U R2 U' S2 S U2 S B2 M2 R2 S' U2 S' D2 R2 // I dunno just generated a scramble on my own


----------



## ProStar (Jun 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> how do you get an HTR only scramble?



csTimer->3x3 Subsets->Half Turns Only


Also HTR stands for Half Turn Reduction, not a Half Turns scramble


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Really lol?
> 
> M2 F2 M2 F2 U2 M2 // solved
> 
> NEXT: F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2


U2 S2 U2 R2 S2 F2 M2 F2 M2

NEXT:
R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2




/* Scramble */
R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

R2 F2 D2 S2 // 2x2x2

Rw2 // 4e

y2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 E2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 M2 F2 M2 // finish in 9

U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2



/* Scramble */
U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2

/* Solve */
D2 // Corners

F2 (R2 U2)3 E2 F2 E2 // Some Edges

z R2 F2 U2 (R2 F2)3 U2 F2 R2 // H-Perm

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2



/* Scramble */
B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2

/* Solve */
R2 D2 L2 D2 // 1x2x3

B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 // 4e

Rw2 F2 U2 (R2 F2)3 U2 F2 Rw2 // Solved in 21

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 21, 2020)

Big bump

R2 F2 E2 //Corners
R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 //223
U2 B2 U2 B2 //Restore 1st layer and finish F2L
R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 //H perm

Next(anyone?): B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Big bump
> 
> R2 F2 E2 //Corners
> R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 //223
> ...


R2 L2 B2 S2 U2 S2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 z2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2

Next: D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> R2 L2 B2 S2 U2 S2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 z2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2
> 
> Next: D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2


x2 D2 R2 //Corners
L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2
M2 U2 M2
S2 U2 S2 D2 U2
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2
R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 //Edges

28 HTM, 56 QTM, 28 STM, 28 ETM

Next:U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## trangium (Dec 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2



D2 F2 // F2L-1E (2/2)
HKOLL skip
F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 // HKPLL (8-4/6)
U2 // AUF (1/7)

Final solution: R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 (7)

Next: R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

trangium said:


> D2 F2 // F2L-1E (2/2)
> HKOLL skip
> F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 // HKPLL (8-4/6)
> U2 // AUF (1/7)
> ...


R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2
Next: D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2
> Next: D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2



B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 
Next: R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R2


r2 u2 R2 U2 R2

NEXT : R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2
—


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> r2 u2 R2 U2 R2
> 
> NEXT : R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2
> —



B2 E B2 u' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M D2 F2 D2 F2

NEXT:B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi @Cuber Mao ,
This is *The 3x3 Example Solve Game with only half turns*


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Hi @Cuber Mao ,
> This is *The 3x3 Example Solve Game *


all right

D2 F2 @ #U2 %
@:F2 E2 F2 E2
%:U2 S2 U2 R2 S2 R2
#:E2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2

最终解法：d2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 M2 S2 L2 S2 D2
NEXT:
B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> 最终解法：d2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 M2 S2 L2 S2 D2


It should be …R2 S2 D2 in the end. Other than that, nice solution.



Cuber Mao said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2



F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 S2 // AB4E
L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 // Solved

NEXT : L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2


U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 //Corners
R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2
U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 //Layer
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 //F2L
R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 //LL

Next: R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2



D2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2
15 HTM

NEXT : L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2
> —



R2 U2 F2 //corners
U2 S2 L2 R2 U2 L2 E2 L2 D2 y2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 

Next: U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L2



F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 // AB4E
[F2 U2 F2: (R2 D2)3] // L4E
17 HTM

There is really no possible insertion!

NEXT : U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U2


WHAT!!!: 15 STM
R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 //Solved

Next R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2


(z')
R2 U2 R2 U2 // Blocks
F2 r2 S2 U2 B2 // Finish
(9 STM)

Also @Cubing Forever, R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 is the same as B2 L2 B2. 

Next: B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2


----------



## ray5 (Dec 18, 2021)

(R2 B2)3
(F2 U2)2
L2
(F2 L2)3



alg link


next: B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

ray5 said:


> next: B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2


R2 F2 M2 U2 B2 // Blocks
D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 // Finish
(10 STM)

Next: R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2


B2 R2 B2 // Blocks
M' U2 M L2 // Finish
(7 STM)

Half Turns Only:
L2 D2 R2 F2 // Blocks
L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 // Finish
(9 HTM)

Next: F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## ray5 (Dec 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B2



U2 L2 R2 U2
(R2 U2 R2 B2)2 // edge 3 cycle
[U2, S2] // opp swap
[R2, E2] // opp swap

(24h)

another:
[S2,U2] L2 R2 U2 D2 // corners
(R2 D2 R2 F2)2 [E2,R2] // edges

also 24h

Next: L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## ray5 (Dec 29, 2021)

y'
R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 // 2 cols edge swap alg
D2 // corners
z'
(R2 F2)3 // adj edge swap alg
y2
[U2, M'] // roux edge 3 cycle

(19h, 34q, 17s, 20e)

Next: F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 29, 2021)

ray5 said:


> Next: F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2


F2 // Corners
S M U2 M' S' // 3 edges
E2 R2 E R2 U' u' // more edges
y' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP
19 STM

Next : R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 30, 2021)

U2 R2 S2 D2 S2 // Blocks
L F2 E2 F2 L' // Finish
(9 STM)

Next: B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 30, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B2


B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 S R2 S' // F2B
U M2 U2 M2 // UL/UR
U' M' U2 M U2 // Finish, 23 HTM, 17 STM

Edit: could've been shorter:
B2 U2 B2 D2 S' U2 S // F2B
U M2 U2 M2 // UL/UR
U M' U2 M U2 // Finish, 22 HTM, 16 STM

Next: R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 30, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2


U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
Next : U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2


U2 R2 E' B2 // Columns
S U2 S D' U' S R2 S R2 // L8E
// 13 STM

Next: L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 30, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2


x2 M2 S2 z2 D' U' B2 U D
7 STM

Next : D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

y//inspection
U2 F2 L2 E2//corners
F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 S2 U2 b2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2//edges

Next: B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2


----------

